# Win a Bodum Bistro Gold Filter Brewer



## RoasterDean (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi All

If anyone's interested in the chance to win a great connoisseur brewer, visist our competition page.

http://www.coffeebeanshop.co.uk/win

You never know - it could be YOU !!!

Dean


----------



## R-James (Nov 18, 2008)

I've entered. You never know


----------

